# Do-It-Yourself Script Center Kit



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

The Do-It-Yourself Script Center Kit includes all the materials you need to create your own version of the TechNet Script Center, either as stand-alone Web pages, stand-alone .vbs files, or as a .chm Help file. Included in the Kit are a database of all the scripts found in the TechNet Script Center Script Repository, as well helper scripts for creating Web pages, .vbs files, and .chm files. The Kit also icludes instructions for using these helper scripts.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows NT, Windows Server 2003, Windows XP

For Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 and Microsoft Windows 98, you must install both Windows Script Host and Windows Management Instrumentation; for more information, see the Scripting FAQ at http://www.microsoft.com/technet/scriptcenter. For Microsoft Windows 2000, it is recommended that you install Windows Script Host 5.6.*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d7-ffa8-49cd-bb33-363db8fa481e&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

"For Microsoft Windows 2000, it is recommended that you install Windows Script Host 5.6."

For w98 too.

You won't do much in vbs with earlier versions...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Unsticking this now 

eddie


----------

